# w/o giving anything away, I saw the '08 lineup yesterday



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Very, very cool. The new graphics, some of which have already been seen on this forum, are excellent, but not over-done. The 586 mentioned here a few weeks ago should be a good fit - lighter than the 595, but with a more supple ride. A few people who've ridden it give the new frame very high remarks.

Two cool things for the consumers (at least in the USA):
1. the pricing stayed solid, no change/raise!
2. more options are far as build kits when you order your bikes.

Also, the hardtail mtb is nothing short of stunning and, considering the competition, "reasonably" priced.

I saw a few other things that I don't believe have come up here in the past, except one frame that will work very well for those who would like a shorter reach & higher position. Not sure I'm allowed to talk about that one, though.

More of a tease than anything else, I guess, but as a retailer not far removed from being a consumer, I'm really excited about the lineup. I would add, however, that most anyone considering an '07 should not feel the need to wait in fear of disappointment. You're good.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

The Optimum geometry should be a big success- I will order one as soon as its available. Hopefully enough so that Look will consider an Ultra or ISP model Optimum in the upcoming years.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

It's not much of a secret anymore - at least in France. Nico, an admin (Look employee I believe) on the Look (France) corporate web forum has talked about and shown pictures of the new 585 variants. http://www.lookcycle.com/v2/francai...p?t=8972&sid=5601a6b8309a51615e3fcfbd5aa45181
or for those who can't read French, http://translate.google.com/transla...&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools


----------



## gmarsden (Sep 20, 2006)

Is there some sort of compression or flattening in the center of top tube in the Optimum, or is it an optical illusion in the pictures?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

All the photos of the Optimum seem to have the flattened toptube.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

From photos, new graphics appear to be a big step down.


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Feb 16, 2004)

nrspeed said:


> All the photos of the Optimum seem to have the flattened toptube.


I'm looking at the new 08 585s and noticed the TT on the Optimum, too...not sure what it's for: 










But, I think I'm going to get the Ultra


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Feb 16, 2004)

Terex said:


> From photos, new graphics appear to be a big step down.


Looking at the 07/08 Ultras (which I'm considering), they are pretty close. I tend to prefer the dull look of the 07 to the shiny look of the 08. But, both are gorgeous!

07:









08:


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

From what I saw, only the early 2007 Ultras were left with a matte finish. Mine, an XXL (if that matters), has a clearcoat, which after I first saw, I preferred greatly. Can't go wrong with these bikes, though.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I am not too keen on graphics either - have gotten close to the awfull 451 era for my taste.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Look mounts the ST water bottle too high. I have problems fitting a large bottle on my 51.

I like the more subdued graphics.

That squished TT might help stand over, a smidge.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

rensho said:


> Look mounts the ST water bottle too high. I have problems fitting a large bottle on my 51.
> 
> I like the more subdued graphics.
> 
> That squished TT might help stand over, a smidge.


I have a 51. Due to the low "guard rail", the 2007 model year Look cage helps a lot on the ST, and on the DT as well.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=98819
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=103549


----------

